

Top 3 Web Traffic Refferers: Facebook, YouTube and StumbleUpon - aseponde
http://www.noobpreneur.com/2010/07/31/facebook-stumbleupon-and-youtube-are-top-sources-for-referral-web-traffic/
Here's one analysis result you might want to follow: According to Woopra that monitors over 100,000 websites, the Top 3 for referral traffic is Facebook, StumbleUpon and YouTube.
======
cmurphycode
I'm a little surprised to see StumbleUpon so high! I remember using it when it
came out, and I never really got hooked. Now that I think about it, it makes a
little bit of sense. I hypothesize that the target market is different than
sites like Hacker News, Reddit, and even Digg- StumbleUpon requires less
effort and less contribution to a "geeky" community. I'm not saying this is
necessarily a good thing, but they have found a way to get user submissions
from people who would never get themselves involved in other social sites, so
it's working for them.

Anyone have thoughts on this theory?

